

Ask HN: Why would one use MongoDB over PostgreSQL? - prabir


======
Taurenking
well...it all starts at what _you_ want to do. Since they're different type of
databases and are used in different contests... You're actually asking "Why
would one use a Screwdriver over an Hammer?"

Different tools for different projects...I guess..

